# ok - one pic anyway!



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/processed ... D_c2PM.jpg

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/processed ... W_c2PM.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

what cuties - looks like they are doing wonderful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

says "page can not be found" :shrug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oo a pic =] 2 actually. Cute but, can you make them bigger?

O and I think pics of Samwell are in order too :greengrin:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

hee hee, I THINK, Sammy is one of the stooges in the pic. One with the one horn as he seems to be gentler and nicer, and loves attention. The other one is not so affectionate. I also have the pics on the yahoo groups royal meath goat club as well. John got a new camera and all the pics seem to be too big to upload.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow what color-fantastic! So handsome and wonderful cart there. :thumb:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

wAY COOL
did you train then to pull that? and wear the harness? if so what age did you start training them. I would love to be able to train one or two of mine to do that, I should be able to after all I can train a set of 3 day old calves to walk in yolk, lol


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww I love the resized pics. So Sammy is the one on the left? He's cute , despite his one-horned-ness :greengrin:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Believe it or not - only put it on them for the first time yesterday. They are quiet and friendly - which I think is important for any harness, they have to trust you. They were confused, Gypsy of course was jealous - but they did well for their first run. Nobody sat on it yet. Actually going to be pulling a sign with it tomorrow. ! The Green harness with the white goats - really stands out! Adam made the harness!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....they are so cute.....thanks for making the pics bigger.... :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. Are those Cashmere? They sure look like it.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

No they're Saanen - at least, Sammy is :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lesserweevil said:


> No they're Saanen - at least, Sammy is :greengrin:


 I kind of thought that but with that long hair, it looks like the guard hair on a Cashmere. :shrug: I have never seen a Saanen with that long o of hair.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

It's probably because Sammy at least was left over a year before castrating. His buck hair had grown pretty long by that point. Also, his mother has wisps of fairly longish hair on her forequarters.

LW


----------

